# Hassell traded to Dallas for Greg Buckner



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/Mavs_trade_Buckner.html



> The Mavericks added to their stable of swingmen by trading Greg Buckner to Minnesota for Trenton Hassell late Friday night.
> 
> The guard swap gives the Mavs another option at shooting guard opposite point guard Devin Harris. Hassell (6-5, 233) started 68 games last season for the Timberwolves, averaging 6.7 points on 49-percent shooting. The Austin Peay product scored a career-high 9.2 points per game the previous season.
> 
> ...


There's one more contract gone, now two more to go.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

A solid move. It takes a year off of Hassell's contract. I guess you guys are going for capspace in 2009? You know, Toine expires in 2009 (He's got a Team option on his contract then), and if he got traded to Minny he'd probably accept a small buyout so he could go back to Boston. I don't wish Toine on anyone, but I'm just going to throw that out there. We all assume that the talks are Jaric and Davis for JWill and Doleac. Could it be Toine+1st instead of JWill?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> A solid move. It takes a year off of Hassell's contract. I guess you guys are going for capspace in 2009? You know, Toine expires in 2009 (He's got a Team option on his contract then), and if he got traded to Minny he'd probably accept a small buyout so he could go back to Boston. I don't wish Toine on anyone, but I'm just going to throw that out there. We all assume that the talks are Jaric and Davis for JWill and Doleac. Could it be Toine+1st instead of JWill?


Makes a lot of sense. Then send Blount to Orlando for Arroyo and Garrity and all the bad contracts are gone.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

socco said:


> Makes a lot of sense. Then send Blount to Orlando for Arroyo and Garrity and all the bad contracts are gone.


hopefully...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> A solid move. It takes a year off of Hassell's contract. I guess you guys are going for capspace in 2009? You know, Toine expires in 2009 (He's got a Team option on his contract then), and if he got traded to Minny he'd probably accept a small buyout so he could go back to Boston. I don't wish Toine on anyone, but I'm just going to throw that out there. We all assume that the talks are Jaric and Davis for JWill and Doleac. Could it be Toine+1st instead of JWill?


Wait, how did we get a year off Hassell's contract? I'm a bit confused right now, Buckner's contract will be good till 2011, a year longer than Hassell but is cheaper, though.

To clear up money to get to sign Richard? That is why the trade is made?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Hassell has 3 more years. Buckner has 4 more years, but the last 2 aren't guaranteed, so it's basically only 2 years.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Wait, how did we get a year off Hassell's contract? I'm a bit confused right now, Buckner's contract will be good till 2011, a year longer than Hassell but is cheaper, though.
> 
> To clear up money to get to sign Richard? That is why the trade is made?


Buckner's contract is as confusing as Antoine Walker's. He's got a Team option on it in 2009 (basically maing that it's last two years are unguaranteed), and a player option in 2010 (if the team allows the salary to become guaranteed). So, he, in effect, only has 2 year left as I doubt the Wolves would guarantee the last two years. Every salary site other than hoopshype confirms this.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Buckner's contract is as confusing as Antoine Walker's. He's got a Team option on it in 2009 (basically maing that it's last two years are unguaranteed), and a player option in 2010 (if the team allows the salary to become guaranteed). So, he, in effect, only has 2 year left as I doubt the Wolves would guarantee the last two years. Every salary site other than hoopshype confirms this.


Oh I get it, thanks for clearing up guys. Socco, too. That makes more sense after all.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

With Gerald Green, Rashad McCants, Corey Brewer, Ryan Gomes and Ricky Davis, the T-Wolves really didn't need Hassell. Good move by Minnesota.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I would have thought there was an immediate expiring we could have got for him, but it looks like we are gearing up for the 09 off-season, which is said to be pretty big.
cheaper, cuts a year and frees up time for the young guys... solid enough move


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

wow, good move for both teams.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> I would have thought there was an immediate expiring we could have got for him, but it looks like we are gearing up for the 09 off-season, which is said to be pretty big.
> cheaper, cuts a year and frees up time for the young guys... solid enough move


Hassell is not worth an expiring contract... If we got an expiring for him, I would of been shocked... Hassell is a decent upgrade from Buckner, but this seems like the fairest trade possible.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Part of me wished that we traded Jaric instead Hassell. That's ok, because Dallas probably wouldn't approve that trade. We have one less lengthy (and expensive) contract. Looks this team is cleaning up their messes financially one by one.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> Greg Buckner was disappointed the Mavs traded him to Minnesota on Friday, and making matters more complex was the fact the Timberwolves were bound for training camp the next day -- in Istanbul, Turkey.


http://www.star-telegram.com/sports/story/255270.html


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cant blame him being a bit disappointed, going from a 60 win team to a rebuilding one... 
no idea what his locker-room attitude is like, so hopefully he can bring SOME positives to the team


----------

